# Searching for long-lost pony



## Searching for Cindy (4 August 2015)

I wonder if you may be able to help, please?  I'm from Cardiff and spent most of my childhood riding and helping to care for ponies and horses.  In the mid-1970s I  particularly loved a dun coloured pony called Cindy but was heartbroken when she was suddenly sold by her owner (Terry Mason) and I never saw her again.  Amazingly, I met Terry many years later and he told me he had sold Cindy to a riding stables in Devon where she had proved to be a popular riding pony with children.  She was still alive!  Unfortunately he couldn't remember the name of the riding stables and he has since died...    

I would love to trace Cindy, if she is still alive, simply to meet her again and give her a hug like I used to - when I called her name she used to come cantering to greet me from the far end of her field, even crossing a stream on the way!

She'd be very old by now, about 43 years old.  She is dun coloured with a white star/blaze and is about 12-14 hands high (hard to be accurate as she would have looked bigger to me as a child!)   

I have contacted several Devon newspapers online and the story has run on several facebook pages too, and I have emailed various stables, but so far I have had no luck.  I have also contacted a couple of sanctuaries for horses too, but nothing as yet...

I wonder if any of the members would happen to have any idea of her whereabouts, please?

I'd be very grateful for any help, as I know time may be of the essence and I dread it being too late...

Many thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 August 2015)

Ohhhh, gosh....... this is a real tug at the heartstrings OP.....

Have you any idea whereabouts in the South West the riding stables were, that Cindy was sold to?? i.e. what county? area?? 

A very popular and well used FB page is "The Nutty Nags" which covers one area of the SW, there are others and you might find that FB is actually your best bet for this one.

Do you have any photo's of her?? It is so much easier to post pictures on FB than here (virtually impossible, I've never worked it out!).

I do hope you find Cindy; tho', of course, bearing in mind her age now, I think, sadly, that you may have to resign yourself to the fact that you may well not be successful in your quest.................. 

Sorry (edited) meant to say that I'm in the East Devon/Exeter area. During the mid-1970's I wouldn't have been going to local riding stables as had my own pony then, but I could sit down & have a think and mebbe write a list for you if you thought she might have gone to this area - one or two of the stables are still in existence today.


----------



## Searching for Cindy (10 August 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply, I really appreciate it    Unfortunately I have no idea which part of Devon Cindy went to - I managed to trace her original owner's daughter on facebook, but she had no idea.  The original owner, Terry Mason died a few years back. There was another person may have known the location, but it turned out they too cannot remember as it was so long ago.  Hence I am searching the whole of Devon!  Quite a daunting task, as you can imagine...I keep hoping that one day, a reply message will say "Yes, we have Cindy!"  I know she would be very old if she's still alive, but I have to try - you never know!  I heard of a pony recently who was 45 and that spurred me on...

As for the photo, frustratingly I cannot locate the photo the her owner gave me... I think it was put away during a house move and despite hunting high and low I can't find it... I have a childhood friend who used to visit the horses with me and she took lots of photos of them, but doesn't have one of Cindy, sadly.

I'll definitely check out 'Nutty Nags' now, thank you so much for that lead.  

If you do have a list of stables I could contact that would be amazing, I'd appreciate it so much, thank you   I've tried a few but of course i have no idea about which are the most likely bets...

I really appreciate you taking the time to reply and to help out   Thank you!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (10 August 2015)

Other side of the UK and an extremely long shot but someone mentions a pony of her description. I realise it's very unlikely but I figured it was a fairly unusual name. 

http://www.newrider.com/community/threads/seeking-champ-from-weston-park-norfolk.170947/


----------

